

Yet another scrapper site from Google - casouniquo

https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.google.co.in&#x2F;news
======
lutusp
Say what? : s/scrapper/scraper/

Also, the site is most likely a legitimate Google site in India. Not
everything Google emanates from Mountain View, CA.

